# Packing deer out: goats earning their hay...



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

The buck.










Hercules: Nine years old, the undisputed king of the pasture.










Bob: 3 years old and the strongest of the bunch.










Earning their keep: Bob carried the hind quarters, Herc the front. I carried the rest boned out. Little Guy is 2 and along for the stroll.










My load.










Hood ornament...?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a successful hunt! I bet it is more enjoyable with the goats.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is pretty cool.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

That is really neat! I need to show my DH.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So neat, good goats.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome! I am so jealous!! Our gun season opens on the 11th. Might need to get a bow for next year


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Good job! It is not easy getting meat balanced and secured on a goat. Meat always wants hang heavy and shift. My friend would always laugh and say "look meat carrying meat". He knew it would make me frown at him.


----------

